# Keeping Java Moss under control.



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with Java Moss? I have some in my 20L that my Acara loves. Problem is with him being a typical cichlid he likes to move things to please himself. It's a pretty big bundle of moss, and he loves using it as cover. It grows tremendously fast, I remove some almost every water change because it gets stuck in the filter intake from him pushing it around. Is there any good way to secure it while letting it grow naturally but not get out of control? I was thinking of using some type of loose netting with larger holes to wrap it in and secure the net to the long piece of driftwood and just let it grow out through the netting.

Good idea, bad idea? My brother had some that he loosely tied to a piece of wood and after a while it kind of attached itself, but it still just grew out and became super fluffy to the point where he removed it. I was thinking by netting it in, if it grows out real fluffy I can just trim it and not worry about it going anywhere because I'm sure it'll grow right back out again.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have some that I tied to a piece of driftwood with nylon fishing line. It grows like crazy and has probably attached itself to the driftwood by now. I have to keep thinning it out and pieces continually break off and get into the filter intake. I may eventually remove it. I have a friend who has literally let the java moss fill up her 55-gallon tank. She periodically takes out big chunks of it and takes them to a local fish store. I don't think there is any way you can avoid pieces breaking off and fortunately my fish don't bother the moss so it stays attached to the drift wood. The netting would work, but you would still have to thin it out occasionally. I really like the plant so I put up with having to continually thin it out and remove pieces from the filter intake.


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah that's my problem, is that it just kind of floats off and when he messes with it pieces break off and float around to the filter intake. I'm gonna try the net thing. It's a really nice green lush plant that I'd like to keep, just not have to worry about so much. Trimming it within a net would be easy, just reach in a snip what's sticking out and let it grow back out.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Some people use fishing line, some use cotton thread so that it biodegrades by the time the moss has anchored it itself. I used a cloth shower cap. It wasn't easy.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

The mesh netting should work, just make sure the openings are big enough to allow the plant to grow through. This is pretty much exactly how I used to grow my riccia.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

i never had any luck with java moss in my tank. my fish tore it up and i ended up pullit all the moss out of my tank strand by strand......little buggers lol


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

cant get mine to even grow.....


----------

